

Ask HN: Here's my resume.  Any suggestions? - michaelchisari

I haven't updated my resume in a while, so I took some time to write a new one.  I tried to keep it succinct and have focused on the bigger skills and accomplishments.  I always feel I do better in interviews than I do on paper, so I thought I would focus on piquing interest than doing a comprehensive study of everything I've worked on or done.<p>I feel a bit rusty, so any suggestions are greatly appreciated.<p>Here it is, click the image for the full PDF:<p><i>http://opensource.appleseedproject.org/resume/</i>
======
elliottcarlson
I would rather see more details in your professional experience than the
details under each of the skill categories. "Almost everything" under
Appleseed project tells me nothing about about what you accomplished, what
technical aspects of your skill set was used, and what you may have learned
(even if it's your own personal project). Additionally, I hear people talk
about 1 page resumes all the time - I rather have a multiple page resume if
it's what is required to show me what you know and can do - just don't make it
a 13 pager either.

You pass the 2 second rule, where I wanted to keep reading - but in the end,
from my point as someone in a hiring position I may not score your resume all
to high based on the information I was able to pull from it - no offense
intended, and I am sure others have different guidelines when it comes to
resume vetting - but that is how it would score with me.

~~~
michaelchisari
Yeah, I'm considering expanding it to two pages. I don't know if I'd go much
farther than that, but I could easily fill two pages with pertinent
information.

I could probably do a whole page just on Appleseed, which might be worthwhile.
The project extends in so many different directions, that it provides a really
solid amalgamation of my capabilities.

------
thebooktocome
When I clicked the image, I got a PDF that only had the logo and vertical
divider.

Mac 10.4.11, using Preview 3.0.9

~~~
michaelchisari
That's odd, I'm on OS X 10.6.5 with Preview 5.0.3

I'll try re-uploading it with a more compatible PDF version.

 _EDIT: Re-uploaded with Acrobat 4/PDF 1.3 compatibility._

~~~
thebooktocome
It works now.

Admittedly it's an ancient operating system, but rather some random internet
person found out than a potential employer...

------
klbarry
Not sure if you would want to use it, but I love ceevee.com for making my
resume - the format just works for me.

